# OMG 1 minue 14.65 seconds BLD



## Harris Chan (Jun 11, 2007)

I wanted to try filming myself doing BLD to see where I pause or perhaps where i might have gone wrong if I DNF...

I looked over the speedcubing.com bld record page and choose a scramble:

F2 D2 R' D L' R' D' R' L D' U B2 U' B D' U' F U2 L2 B' D2 U' F R2 L' 

(Tatsuya Ookubo's)

And it turns out to be soo easy and lucky! I had 7 length cycle for EP, and 5 cycle for CP! The EO isn't too bad...6 fliped edges, I could've done a more efficient orientation with 6 flip (i did 4 and then 2), and CP had wasn't hard either.

Solution below...try out the scramble urself before looking 

CP: z' (U' R' U R U' R' U R) L2 (R' U' R U R' U' R U)

EO: r' (M' U)x4 (M U)x4 r
z M2 U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M'
--//Could've done: r' y (R B R' U)x5 y' r

EP: R' U R U' (U2 M' U2 M) U R' U' R
R' U' R y (U2 M' U2 M) y R' U R
l2 (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') l2'

CP: x (R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2) x'
y' x2 (R2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2) 

I don't usually use that 4 move algo for EP, but since I have to swap between layers I just used that 

-Harris


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, what an easy scramble . I got 2:35.10 minutes. I wasted a lot of time memorizing EO, cause i first tried to solve it in one step, but i couldn't find a solution...
How long do you cube blindfolded? 1 minute 15 is awesome . And do you know how long your memorization took?

My solution is almost the same as yours, but the first EP-cycle i would have done:
D (R L' B2 R' L' U2) D'

And for EO i did:
F R' (4-flip on U) R F'
x2 L' B' (2-flip on U) B L x2

edit: omg, i've never thought of doing l2 (how is this kind of move called?) as a setup move, i always do F2 L2 if i have to bring edge 9 and 12 to the top. how silly...

P.S.: Have you ever tried a BLD solve with ryan's simulator? You could kick me out of top 10 .


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Cin,

I first did BLD back in 2006 when I was 12 (11 minutes)...but I got back into it after Canadian Open 2007, and i did my second successful solve at 4 minutes 24 seconds...and it just went down. 1 minute 14.65 would not count as my PB (possibly lucky case?) as I've never even came close to sub 2 yet (my PB is 2 minutes 43 seconds) 

I usually memo in over a minute (2 minutes max), but on this one is REALLY easy and it was done in around 30-35ish seconds (very amazing for me, as I didn't go over the cycles again to doublecheck, which is a bad habit that i'm trying to get rid of). 

If I'm going to do BLD on Ryan's cube simulator...I'd use Pochman, because the M slice moves are darn hard to do XD


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harris Chan_@Jun 11 2007, 02:42 AM
> *If I'm going to do BLD on Ryan's cube simulator...I'd use Pochman, because the M slice moves are darn hard to do XD*


M2 (the move) is easy to do in the simulator, press UI twice.


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2007)

I use UK for M moves on the sim. I've never tried a BLD there though...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2007)

That was really easy. Unfortunately, I'm just outrageously slow, so it still took me 3:22.79. But that was my first ever solve in under 4 minutes, so it felt really fantastic to me.

I figure I'm largely so slow because I'm very slow at the 3x3x3. I'm averaging about 40 seconds on the 3x3x3.

My memorization is a lot like yours, Harris - I tend to average 1 and a half to 2 minutes to memorize. I have the same bad habit of going over the cycles again to doublecheck. I'm afraid that's one place I went wrong here - I did the same here, so my memo here was about 1:20. Still probably my fastest ever memo time, but way too slow for this solve. I need to work on giving up that bad habit too.

P.S. My first post (I've been lurking for a month or so) - hello everyone.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jun 11, 2007)

Easy scramble 
45.71 with it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2007)

By the way, this is officially a lucky case by speedcubing.com standards, since it has 5 edges correctly positioned (maximum allowed is 4).


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 12, 2007)

> * Easy scramble
> 45.71 with it*



Matyas seriously man that is an incredible time. I just had to say something, that is amazing!

*tips hat in respect*
Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

Beginner: I can solve the cube in about 1 minute
M?ty?s: That's not bad, but I can do it in 45.71
Beginner: Well, I read about some people that can do it in "sub 20"
M?ty?s: Oh, you mean we can keep our eyes open


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

Haha, yeah, aint that the truth.


----------

